# In Italy



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Lake Garda*, in northern Italy, is known for its crystal clear water. At the south end, the town of Sirmione is dominated by the Rocca Scaligera, a fortress with harbor views. The nearby Grotte di Catullo archaeological site includes a Roman villa. On the lake's western shore, in Gardone Riviera, is Il Vittoriale degli Italiani, former home of poet d’Annunzio. The Dolomites frame Riva del Garda, a resort in the north.


*Riva del Garda* _is a resort in northern Italy, on Lake Garda’s northern shore. Strong winds make it a popular windsurfing destination. In a former fortress, MAG Museo Alto Garda has archaeology and history displays, plus a picture gallery with works from the 15th to 19th centuries. Nearby, the medieval Torre Apponale belfry offers lake views._




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Riva del Garda II*















































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Riva del Garda III*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Limone, Lake Garda*

*Limone sul Garda* is a town and comune in the province of Brescia, in Lombardy, on the shore of Lake Garda. WIKI





































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Limone, Lake Garda II*























































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful views of the mountains, the lake and the town built on the cliff - a nice vacation spot.


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

Very pretty!

Do they tend to speak more German than Italian there?


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a wonderful new thread, Leon!
Italy never ceases to amaze us.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice new thread, Leon :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Where the North meets the South...
I love your pics of Limone sul Garda, Leon! kay:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Italy has so many beautiful places, it's mind boggling. Limone Sul Garda is gorgeous. Great thread...keep posting. :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Gorgeous new thread, Leongname :cheers:

Your shots are really nice kay:


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice shots of the beautiful northern part of the country.


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

I was in the North of Italy few months ago I was impressed by the landscapes. Great pictures!


----------



## poller1 (Aug 27, 2003)

kokomo said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> Do they tend to speak more German than Italian there?


No, Lake Garda is Italian speaking (the German speaking part is South Tyrol, 50-100 kms to the north). However... many German tourists there throughout the year, (and Germanic culture is nearby.....)


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Lake Garda*



> capricorn2000 said:
> 
> 
> > beautiful views of the mountains, the lake and the town built on the cliff - a nice vacation spot.
> ...



'*capricorn2000*', *Robert*, *Christos*, *Silvia*, '*skymantle*', '*GE*', '*falp6*' thank you guys :cheers1:


=======================
















































































​

*Malcesine Castle*, 




























​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Malcesine, Lake Garda*

Malcesine is a comune (municipality) on the eastern shore of Lake Garda in the Province of Verona in the Italian region Veneto, located about 120 kilometres (75 miles) northwest of Venice and about 40 kilometres (25 miles) northwest of Verona.


























































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Malcesine, Lake Garda II*



































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Malcesine, Lake Garda III*



































































































​
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Leon :cheers:


----------



## Niemand (Sep 6, 2016)

Beautiful scenery!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful pics, Leon, many favourites! kay:
The pavements and streets with big pebbles are beautiful!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Many thanks for this gorgeous update! What a beautiful country :applause:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Lake Garda I*

^^ thank you guys, much appreciated :cheers:




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Italy, Leon :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update, Leon! The last four photos are my favorites.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

A very nice and calm place... lovely images,thanks


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Lake Garda I*

*Cristos*, *Robert*, *Roman* :cheers2: thank you guys! the Lake Garda is really a pearl of Italy. very beautiful place, the water is clear like a crystal, warm and sunny weather :cheers:


============================




































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Lake Garda II*



































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates once again, Leon :cheers:


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Garda, Veneto I*

thank you Christos! :cheers1:


========================
























































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Garda, Veneto II*











































































































































​


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Garda, Veneto III*

































































































































​
.
.
.
.
.


*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege(Belgium)

Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris(France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen(Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch

In Italy

In Spain

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds

Lake_District I Bath_Gloucester(SouthWest England) I Caernarfon Castle(Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade(Wales) I Conwy Castle(Wales) 

Vilnius, Lithuania

Ballybofey_Londonderry_(Ireland)

In Scotland*


.
.
.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Just wonderful!
Good thing you updated this beautiful thread, Leon!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Pitturesque landscape and wonderful pics, Leon! :applause:
One of many favourites is your bw-shot with woman and bell.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Robert, Silvia! thanks guys 🍻 🌺 


===========================


*I*


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*II*

























































































































*Oslo(Norway) & Brugge_Ghent_Leuven_Liege (Belgium)*
_*Toulon_Marseille_Carcassonne_Paris (France)
Monschau_Cohen_Aachen_Bremen (Germany)
Amsterdam, Valkenburg, Maastricht, Den Bosch (Netherlands)

Lake Garda (Italy) I Canary Islands (Spain)

Beautiful_England_and_Wales
Manchester_City I Leeds
Lake_District
Bath_Gloucester (SouthWest England)
Caernarfon Castle (Wales) I Conwy Castle (Wales)
Llandudno&GoldWings Parade (Wales)

Vilnius, Trakai, Druskininkai (Lithuania)

Dublin_Ballybofey_Londonderry (Ireland)
*_
*In Scotland*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice update


----------

